# Trick or Treat! Refining Photo Contest!



## acpeacemaker (Oct 6, 2021)

It seems as it's gotten a little ghostly here lately. 
So I came up with a contest to hopefully bring back a little life. As some know I like to take pics, but this time I want to see yours.

Contest rules as follows:

User is an active member for 3 months or longer.
You can post the maximum of 2 pictures. Pictures must be yours.The pictures must be related to anything with refining and or scrap. 

Maybe you got a special pic of the motherload. Or maybe some crazy out of this world gold drop. Or maybe some insane reaction. I just want to see something cool!

Pictures will be judged by 2 non biased, non forum people. Contest will be over on Oct. 31, 2021 at 11:59 pm (Mountain Daylight Time) and winners will be announced within 24 hrs. If the circumstance arises to where the winner doesn't respond in 48 hrs after being given notice. They will forfeit the prize and it will be moved down the line.

1st place: 1 gram Apmex gold bar. 
https://www.apmex.com/search?&q=1%20gram%20gold%20bar
2nd place: 1/2 gram Apmex gold bar
https://www.apmex.com/search?&q=1%2F2%20gram%20gold%20bar
3rd place: 1 Oz Apmex Silver bar
https://www.apmex.com/search?&q=1%20oz%20silver%20bar
4th place: Your choice of being flogged with popcorn balls or those gross orange and black wax paper wrapped peanut butter kisses. Joking 

Prizes will be shipped directly from Apmex.

Good luck!


----------



## cosmetal (Oct 8, 2021)

Okay . . . I'll bite your tasty lure!

The two pics I'm submitting are from my first attempt at incineration. I originally posted them (and others) at https://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=26227&p=278223#p278223




Modern Art 1a (left to right):
Copper bonding wire
Gold over nickel plate copper pad and wire (?)
Piece of a silicon die



Modern Art 4a (left to right):
Gold over nickel plate pad and wire (?)
Unknown (nickel? tin? lead?)

Peace and health,
James :G <(1 gram Apmex gold bar  )


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 8, 2021)

I like it! Those look really cool close up! That first one I could see being blown up, and put on the wall somewhere.
Thanks for sharing! 

Andrew


----------



## Rreyes097 (Oct 8, 2021)

First picture is of a vintage calculator that had lots of beautiful gold. The second picture is of a vial containing all the gold I've recovered since restarting this interesting obsession of mine. So please don't look upon it as simply gold. Because I'm sure all you refiner's and recyclers know what I mean. It's hours of filtering and frustration. 
ps is won't allow me to add the gold picture


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 9, 2021)

Rreyes097 said:


> First picture is of a vintage calculator that had lots of beautiful gold. The second picture is of a vial containing all the gold I've recovered since restarting this interesting obsession of mine. So please don't look upon it as simply gold. Because I'm sure all you refiner's and recyclers know what I mean. It's hours of filtering and frustration.
> ps is won't allow me to add the gold picture



Sure do. It's an art form. Some requiring lots lof patience!  Your second pic, you're more than welcome to try and upload again. I was having issues loading pics last night too so it might be a forum thing. But, could be a few things too. Dave usually has the help link for posting them I believe. 

Thanks for sharing! Some scrap is pretty just the way it is. 

Andrew


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 9, 2021)

Rreyes097 said:


> ps is won't allow me to add the gold picture



Not sure what problem you're running into. You should be able to attach 5 pictures to a post. I gave information on attachments in Attaching Images or Files, Working with Attachments.

You can either try to edit your original post to add the second picture, or just make a new post and attach it there. If you run into problems, let me know what kind of error messages you might be getting.

Dave


----------



## Rreyes097 (Oct 9, 2021)

So here's where all my time goes when I'm not working on my house. Roughly 110 grams of silver and 14.5 of gold. Drying out another couple grams of gold but wasn't photo ready yet! I hope I win! My wife will finally see that I'm not wasting my time!


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Oct 9, 2021)

Hahahaha!! My wife seems to think it’s a waste of time because I refuse to exchange it for green paper who’s value is dropping like a scalding hot potato.


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Oct 9, 2021)

Not a great many photos on my phone but this one is cool enough to contribute.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice foils, but I especially appreciate the gloves!

Dave


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 12, 2021)

Ohiogoldfever said:


> Not a great many photos on my phone but this one is cool enough to contribute.



Very nice lump of foils. 
Thanks for sharing!

Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 12, 2021)

Rreyes097 said:


> So here's where all my time goes when I'm not working on my house. Roughly 110 grams of silver and 14.5 of gold. Drying out another couple grams of gold but wasn't photo ready yet! I hope I win! My wife will finally see that I'm not wasting my time!



My wife at the time of starting, complained, bickered, argued, you name it. But when I went to go sell that first bar guess who went with me. Guess who left with the money in their hands and a huge grin on their face. Thats right me!! Lol joking she's still trying to take money from me and we aren't even married anymore. 

From a business to a hobby and back to a business that sold. Things worked out. I ended working for one of the biggest refineries in the state of Colorado after that. (All from the starting point of a hobby)
They were mining close to a million dollars a day. She was mad she couldn't go with me.Ive seen a lot of significant others join in after some time of observation. Sometimes they even get more involved with whatever it is then the person that started.

Andrew


----------



## Rreyes097 (Oct 13, 2021)

Yes she still complains but that gold really helped when my truck broke down and also needed registration and smog. Guess how we paid for that when I was in between jobs? That Lil gold button! So as long as I got the remodeling done then she don't mind what I do after. Well as long as I still show her her proper attention. :wink:


----------



## Lou (Oct 22, 2021)

As a mod, I can't participate in any contests but I can show some cool gold photos from precipitating gold:


----------



## etack (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 22, 2021)

Why can't you participate? I have no problem with it. It's my contest? Nice pics!! Thanks for sharing!


Lou said:


> As a mod, I can't participate in any contests but I can show some cool gold photos from precipitating gold:


Andrew


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 22, 2021)

etack said:


> View attachment 46927


Awesome man I love it.Thanks for sharing!
Andrew


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 22, 2021)

Sometimes, things get a bit strange...


----------



## MicheleM (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello!
Picture 1 : A beautiful colour pattern coming from a CDD that acts like a diffraction grating.
Picture 2 : 0.5 grams of pure gold powder in water, coming from 250 g mixed IC chips, harvested by hand literally


----------



## MicheleM (Oct 22, 2021)

@samuel-a spectacular! What is that? Bromine/iodine?


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 22, 2021)

MicheleM said:


> @samuel-a spectacular! What is that? Bromine/iodine?


Iodine


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 22, 2021)

@samuel-a That's awesome I love the color!

@MicheleM Very cool! I love upclose pics. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Starting out (Oct 22, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> It seems as it's gotten a little ghostly here lately.
> So I came up with a contest to hopefully bring back a little life. As some know I like to take pics, but this time I want to see yours.
> 
> Contest rules as follows:
> ...


I just joined yesterday and as the name says, starting out. I'm glad to be a part of this and have had a lot of fun scrapping and now recovering. I don't have any pics yet nor am I eligible as I just joined but I'll be checking out the photos for sure.


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Oct 22, 2021)

etack said:


> View attachment 46927



All the sudden I’m craving corn on the cob slathered in butter.....

To hell with the corn, I’ll take silver and gold


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 23, 2021)

My daughter absolutely loves the shiny bits.


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 23, 2021)

A few of the ones I like.
The first is the result of a steam explosion at the very bottom of my quenching drum, bang like a small charge. The stainless-steel drum held but broke the gold inquartation into very fine sand like material. Wish I could replicate it. The second is aircraft supper alloy selectively striped. The third is a small bar of gold on one of my plants.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 24, 2021)

Awesome pics guys thanks for sharing!!


----------



## voidforged (Oct 25, 2021)

Picture 1 shows some cool metal detector finds (native copper nugget with some silver and quartz here and there, and some other type of nugget that I cleaned up and had analyzed as mostly nickel with trace other metals including gold and pgms. Not worth refining but very cool to have). Picture 2 shows my collection of gemstones so far from refining broken jewelry. They vary, have some topaz, sapphires, ruby's, different quartz types, and probably some others, I'm not a gemstone guy so I don't know for sure.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 30, 2021)

Get the pics in while you can! Last call.


----------



## fishaholic5 (Oct 31, 2021)

Sparkles during precipitation from HCl/ Bleach solution from Ore. I love it when this happens

Cheers Wal


----------



## Alabama938 (Oct 31, 2021)

I’ve posted this before, but I’m real proud so…
Been almost 1.5 years and way too many experiments later.


----------



## orvi (Dec 6, 2021)

i dont take pictures very often through refining, chemicals on hands, stil putting gloves on/off... you all know  but sometimes you just feel the need to take a shot:

first picture: mixed mostly silver connector pins were melted to the bar, dissolved in nitric acid for further refining. some of the contactors clearly had some iron parts (locked inside the ingot when melted), and the nitric beautifully showed them up 

second picture: sometimes you get lucky enough to discover some hidden treasures in someone´s trash pile. very old boards/cards from old "computer" stuff, like 70s or 80s. goldfingers from them averaged around 7-8g/kg, pins from boards on the right side had such thick goldplate, that AR had literally hard time to onset on them, and "corpses" of etched pins did not even float in the solution when bubbles attached to them  averaged around 25-35g/kg... sweet stuff to process


----------



## Rreyes097 (Dec 6, 2021)

Who won? I probably lost, when I look at some of the very artistic photos posted I realize my photos just illustrated my hard work, with hardly no beauty taken into account at all!


----------

